# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Quanto costa avviare una Snc?

## Bigfoot

Buongiorno a tutti,
desidererei sapere quali sono i costi per avviare una Snc e se
attualmente è ancora necessario che l'atto costitutivo sia redatto
con atto pubblico o con scrittura privata autenticata dal notaio.
Grazie mille sin d'ora per l'attenzione prestatami,
i miei migliori saluti. 
PS: Approfitto della vostra esperienza, per chiedervi se per
un'attività di servizi per via telematica (un website il cui core
business è rappresentato dall'offerta di spazi promozionali al
proprio interno) sarebbe consigliabile utilizzare un'altra forma
societaria, o se la Snc rappresenti la scelta ottimale.
Saremmo 3 soci con età compresa tra 25 e 26 anni.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Per la costituzione di una snc il costo è variabile anche in funzione delle zone; dalle mie parti si parla di 1.200 euro. 
La scelta della forma migliore è una questione che non si può affrontare su un forum, in quanto funzione di troppe variabili, che vanno valutate insieme ad un consulente della tua zona. 
ciao     

> Buongiorno a tutti,
> desidererei sapere quali sono i costi per avviare una Snc e se
> attualmente è ancora necessario che l'atto costitutivo sia redatto
> con atto pubblico o con scrittura privata autenticata dal notaio.
> Grazie mille sin d'ora per l'attenzione prestatami,
> i miei migliori saluti. 
> PS: Approfitto della vostra esperienza, per chiedervi se per
> un'attività di servizi per via telematica (un website il cui core
> business è rappresentato dall'offerta di spazi promozionali al
> ...

----------


## Contabile

Prima parte del tuo quesito. 
Devi recarti dal notaio per costituire la societ&#224;. Costi tra i 1000 - 1500 €uro.

----------


## Bigfoot

Grazie mille delle risposte.
Gentilissimi davvero, e grazie anche a chi vorrà delucidarmi, seppure sommariamente, sulla seconda parte del quesito.

----------


## Niccolò

> ....
> Gentilissimi davvero, e grazie anche a chi vorrà delucidarmi, seppure sommariamente, sulla seconda parte del quesito.

  Domanda difficile per un forum.... Io fossi in voi inizierei con una snc e quando la società sarà cresciuta la trasformerei in una srl  :Wink:

----------

